# Milano da bere



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

Avete in mente la Milano da bere? Ecco.
Quella l'ambientazione.
In un locale che frequento solo per dare tregua al mio istinto da caffeinomane ho conosciuto qualche personaggino di questi. 
Niente confidenze, qualche battuta nei mesi. Le solite cose galanti degli uomini dai 50 in su con il portafoglio gonfio di verdoni,il romanticismo di un barracuda e la gentilezza dei viscidi.
Qualche settimana mi presentano una new entry. Un dottore di qualche genere del jet set.
Cinquant'anni. Aria da satiro. Alto. In forma. Scuro. Occhi a lama. Bei denti. Un seriale scapolo che fa della conquista delle donne belle un vanto da esporre.
E infatti. Le volte che l ho visto sempre con delle donne molto. Molto appariscenti. E per sua stessa ammissione...
-Tebe, è inutile. La donna deve essere cretina. Per definizione. Solo così si può sopportare. Quelle intelligenti sono inscopabili.  Quindi cretina è doveroso. E' d'accordo?-
-Assolutamente si. Bisogna preservare le cretine. Risparmiano alle intelligenti inscopabili la cernita. Sa che fatica trovare degli uomini nel mucchio informe...-
Ultimamente invece lo vedo da solo. Mi offre sempre il caffè e invariabilmente si parla di "sesso"
In questo modo. Notare che ci diamo del lei. Un assoluto LEI.
Lui -Tebe, cosa mi dice di quella seduta al tavolino di destra?-
io -Non saprei Luca dipende dal genere. Non è un po' troppo magra per il suo standard? Oltre a non aver nulla di rifatto mi sembra...-
-Ha ragione, senza contare che ha passato i trenta. Carne vecchia ormai. Non ha più quel profumo di giovinezza inebriante...-
Io sorridendogli -Vero. Anche io scelgo sotto i trenta Luca. Senza contare che nel caso...c'è anche del vigore in più-

Avete capito i colloqui.
L'altro giorno.
Solito tavolino. Io seduta. Lui si avvicina.
-Posso sedermi Tebe?-
-Certo Luca...-
-Da qualche giorno la vedo con la faccia insoddisfatta e le ruge naso labiali più accentuate. Inoltre sto notando un cedimento proprio nella linea della mandibola...Mi dica Tebe, cosa le da cruccio? Sono qui per ascoltarla. Un occasione da cogliere al volo...-
-Ha ragione. La coglierei infatti se avessi qualcosa ma immagino che il mio stato di rugosità  sia semplice scorrere del tempo.-
-Che cosa decandente in una donna. Lasciasi incidere sul volto i segni.-
-Una maledizione alla Belfagor proprio...-
-Ma lei rimane insoddisfatta. Suo marito le pratica il cunnilungus?-
-Si. Anche con soddisfazione. Lei lo pratica?-
-Raramente. Pochissime donne me lo ispirano. In genere ricevo. Le trovo tutte ben felici di donare tra l'altro.-
-Immagino...la domanda sul cunnlingus era finalizzata a?-

Ve lo giuro.
Aria da Spazio 1999.
Lui che ha socchiuso gli occhi a lama e mesdso sul tavolino un biglietto di carta spessa. Panna. Con sopra il suo nome e cognome e sotto il cellulare "scritto" in rialzo.
Panna su panna.
Me lo ha avvicinato.
L'ho preso e subito mi sembrava bianco, ma poi ho realizzato e ho assunto un aria  da innocentissima che l innocenza della  mummia della bimba Rosalia mi avrebbe fatto un pippone, e risposto.
-Mi sta offrendo una seduta di cunnilungus terapeutica? Fatta da lei?-
-Si, naturalmente. Mi dia il suo numero.-
-Ma non ci penso nemmeno.-:unhappy:
-Ecco perchè le ho dato il mio. Lei è una inscopabile. Domani pomeriggio sono libero. Mi chiami. Non è solo un cunnulungus esarà un cunnianolingus...-
-Un cunnianolingus?-
-Esatto. Non si tralascia nulla. Di quello lei ha bisogno. Domani. Aspetto una sua chiamata.-
Io ammetto di avere avuto un attimo da ridarella per cui non ho risposto subito. Cioè. Ero li. Con il suo biglietto da visita che...
-Solo una domanda...posso?-
-Mi dica Tebe...-
-Se lei non pratica tanto il cunnilungus perchè è un ricevente...teoricamente non è nemmeno bravo a fare un buon cunnilingus. Non parliamo poi di un anolingus dove ci vogliono doti di coordinazione e linguali mica da ridere. E c'è anche la posizione che potrebbe dare qualche problema. Non è più un ragazzo lei. Su, la smetta. Grazie per il pensiero comunque ci penserò...-
-Adorabili creature voi donne. Lei Tebe un po' meno ma come tutte un no è sempre poi un si. Volevo fare una cosa senza impegno, senza nemmeno salutarci prima ma posso invitarla a cena. Ha preferenze di carne o pesce?-
-Carne solo se lei ha un jet privato e andiamo a mangiarla in Montana e per il pesce uguale. Mi piacciono i crostacei dei mari freddi. Ha un jet?-
Non mi risponde. Si alza.
-Aspetto una sua chiamata domani. A presto Tebe. Domani.-
-Luca ha avuto un attacco di ecolalia sulla parola domani?-


Non ce la faccio con questi personaggi.
Non ce la faccio.
E io che pensavo esistessero solo nei film!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

Che poi me ne è capitata peggio. Ma questa proprio da non credere. Solo io posso trovarmi in situazioni ai limiti della realtà.
E la serata da orrore la sa solo Occhiverdi e non ricordo se l ho raccontata a Nausicaa, perchè a qualcuno dovevo raccontarla e avrei voluti raccontarla a Mattia ma gli sarebbe partito un embolone da cinema e non avrebbe riso per niente.
In effetti la tua donna che si trova di sera dentro la super suite di un motel con sei personaggi tra uomini e donne e che a un certo punto chiama un taxi per farsi portare via...

Madonna se ci penso.:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

Zoccola, non me l'hai raccontata.

Ma sto ridendo come una scema per il tuo pezzo e sta per entrare il mio capo.

E io ho pure appeso al muro tutti i papiri delle mie amiche giusto per rendere noto che sono fuori di testa.
Con post-it gialli sopra le pudenda. E le tettine a punta.

Seth si becca questo racconto in diretta.

E tu raccontami l'altro.

Zoccola, ribadisco 

PS a marzo posso passare a trovarti?


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

Che poi sto invornito mi ha proposto una pratica in cui mattia é ombattibile.
Il cunniamolingus per lui non ha rivali.
E mi fa saltarw come una cavalletta ompazzita.
Quando si ricorda di avere degli ormoni.

Madonna l altra storia é pesante.
Per raccontarla con la giusta dose di ironia devo farmi una piantagionw di cannabis:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9699 ha detto:
			
		

> Che poi sto invornito mi ha proposto una pratica in cui mattia é ombattibile.
> Il cunniamolingus per lui non ha rivali.
> E mi fa saltarw come una cavalletta ompazzita.
> Quando si ricorda di avere degli ormoni.
> ...



Ti passo l'accendino cara?

Ahahahah... sto ancora ridendo... e pure Seth....
Che poi ha sgranato i suoi occhioni e mi ha chiesto tutto preoccupato se non penso che lui assomigli a Luca... gli ho riso in faccia per un'altra mezz'ora buona..

Cmq Tebe, questo è uno dei "pezzi" migliori che tu abbia mai scritto qui... fenomenale....


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2014)

veramente non voleva essere ridicolo...:unhappy:
C
Vorrà dire che se i dialoghi assurdi che tiriamo fuori io e lui piacciono...li riporto.
Non potrei nemmeno inventarli. 
Cioé. Surreali.


Ora sono in para per il cedimento della linea della mandibola:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9701 ha detto:
			
		

> veramente non voleva essere ridicolo...:unhappy:
> C
> Vorrà dire che se i dialoghi assurdi che tiriamo fuori io e lui piacciono...li riporto.
> Non potrei nemmeno inventarli.
> ...


racconta racconta e non lesinare!

e per la mandi ola.. Bè c'è quella signorache ha tutti quei video sulla palpebra calante, sono certa che qualcosa per la mandibola la tira fuori


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausy ..... te la racconto io.... :rotfl:..... previa autorizzazione!

Solo Tebe sa come fa a trovarsi in certe situazioni!


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9705 ha detto:
			
		

> Nausy ..... te la racconto io.... :rotfl:..... previa autorizzazione!
> 
> Solo Tebe sa come fa a trovarsi in certe situazioni!


Cretino!
E io che mi sono confidata con te! E tu ridi!
Raccontala qui in chiaro poi ci penso io a fare una bella cronistoria.
Cristo santo..tra l altro i tipi da gang bang li ho rivisti e mi hanno di nuovo invitata ad una loro serata.
Ho detto no.
:unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Qualcuno racconti.
E che diamine.

Sono in grado di minacciare le cose più terribili. Tebe, saró puccios e tutta appiccicata e zuccherosa e melensa.
ti legheró al divano, ti incolleró le palpebre aperte, e ti faccio vedere la trilogia di Sissi.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Febbraio 2014)

No che non è ridicolo. Quel genere di personcina che ti ha abbordata così simpaticamente io lo trovo repellente. Mi sorprende che tu non sia stata più feroce.


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2014)

O_O


----------



## Salomè (22 Febbraio 2014)

di sti approcci soft-porno non mi sono mai fidata...avrà la lingua felpata e da lucertola intermittente


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Che poi chiedo mentre scopa continuerà a dare del lei ... Non so come tu sia riuscita a non ridergli in faccia :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9706 ha detto:
			
		

> Cretino!
> E io che mi sono confidata con te! E tu ridi!
> Raccontala qui in chiaro poi ci penso io a fare una bella cronistoria.
> Cristo santo..tra l altro i tipi da gang bang li ho rivisti e mi hanno di nuovo invitata ad una loro serata.
> ...


haahhaah... ma mai e poi mai!

Tu le racconti con una nota di sarcasmo in più! :mrgreen:


----------

